# Sydney vs Melbourne vs Brisbane



## raptorstv (May 22, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I am a Chinese-Canadian thinking of moving to Australia in two to three years from now. I've been to Aussie twice for vacation and I really loved the country, it's so beautiful. Anyways, between these three cities (Sydney/Melbourne/Brisbane), which one is better in terms of:
- employment opportunities as an Accountant or Financial Analyst
- cost of living
- percentage of Asian population and variety of Asian foods

And what are other pros and cons between the three. Many thanks!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the cost of living is proportionate to the money one earns.. say in brisbae the pay is lower and so is cost of living in say Melbourne and in Mel the pay and cost of living is lower than that in Sydney. you end up saving more or less the same amount each year. you can not choose a city based on cost of living or pay, yes jobs can be a criteria. other thing you should look at is weather.

as for Asians, you will fid Asian stores everywhere, i live in Mel in Box Hill, I see more Asians here than I see Australians, at Box Hill centro there are i think only Asian shops.


----------



## raptorstv (May 22, 2011)

I see, Brisbane seems like a new city. Melbourne seems like Vancouver, I guess I will pick Sydney over these three cities


----------



## Vinni (Jul 25, 2011)

As for the job opportunity i strongly feel Sydney is better.. and totally agree with Anjali on cost of living and salaries. Asian shops are very common here.

All the best


----------



## cooljewel (Oct 28, 2011)

Weather is something you may want to take into account. Melbourne is quite cold a lot of the year. With rising fuel cost, if one likes to keep your house warm...it may end up cheaper on utilities if you stay somewhere warmer eg Brisbane....we are thinking of moving to Perth coz its warmer.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

but brisbane is so hot, you need an air con or cooler, it gets humid and hot..


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

The job situation in Brisbane isn't that good at the moment, especially if you're a tradie. If you're looking solely for nice weather practically all year round then choose Brisbane, if your job/salary plays a major factor in your choice, and you have a family, then Melbourne or Sydney. Remember though Sydney is the most expensive place to live in Australia. Just hit Google and do as much research as possible.

Dolly


----------

